# star wars exo terra



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

added some java moss from porkchop thanx again!!!!!!

so im pretty much done with the construction just have to add a dew more plants that are on the way.

in a vivarium far far away.....




































Vadars 501st legion are searching for the last known jedi master, Yoda. Yoda is secretly hiddding among the orchid roots and sends that java moss sarnack to devor one of the soldiers that fell from the wall of shibEwibEwa.


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

interesting! How will the frogs be included in the story?


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

Havent you ever heard of a Pol-Ewok? :wink: 

Get it? Polliwog? I'm such a dork...


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

the imitators are to come.....once i get some broms and gets growen in a little better.


story to be continued


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

Conman3880 said:


> Havent you ever heard of a Pol-Ewok? :wink:
> 
> Get it? Polliwog? I'm such a dork...


ahhhhhhhh ahahahahahahaha ahhhh ahaha ahhaha aha  8) :lol:


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

WOW this is so nerdy......I LOVE IT 8)


----------



## johnnymo (Jul 20, 2007)

that actually looks kinda cool haha


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

johnnymo said:


> that actually looks kinda cool haha



thanx!


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Glad to see your moss arrived.. did you end up with enough of it?

Thank looks great


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah but i wouldnt mind another bag of it.. i want to put some in a few fish tanks we have 


its seems to get dried out in some spots if this normal?


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Keep misting it, it should do fine. I have it dry completely and still manage to gorw after being misted a bunch

Let me get my moss built back out and ill get some more out to you.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

sounds like a plan! thanx


----------



## Regan (Oct 30, 2007)

Long ago (in a terrarium far away) I had a desert "Tatooine" terrarium for my schneider skink. It had a crashed land cruiser half buried in the sand, and the skink did a fair impression of a Dewback (the super fans'll know what I'm talking about!).

So, yeah! Get your geek on! 

Regan


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Regan said:


> Long ago (in a terrarium far away) I had a desert "Tatooine" terrarium for my schneider skink. It had a crashed land cruiser half buried in the sand, and the skink did a fair impression of a Dewback (the super fans'll know what I'm talking about!).
> 
> So, yeah! Get your geek on!
> 
> Regan


Unfortunately I do know what you're talking about  lol Man I'm a nerd. lol...


----------



## andrew__ (Sep 23, 2007)

Regan said:


> Long ago (in a terrarium far away) I had a desert "Tatooine" terrarium for my schneider skink. It had a crashed land cruiser half buried in the sand, and the skink did a fair impression of a Dewback (the super fans'll know what I'm talking about!).
> 
> So, yeah! Get your geek on!
> 
> Regan


any pics? that sounds awesome


----------



## dartboy2 (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow that is really cool! I just spent the last half hour looking for yoda, and just now found him.


----------



## Brock (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm a HUGE starwars fan, I've got about 400 action figures.

I'd love to see some pics of the Tatooine tank!


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

Regan said:


> Long ago (in a terrarium far away) I had a desert "Tatooine" terrarium for my schneider skink. It had a crashed land cruiser half buried in the sand, and the skink did a fair impression of a Dewback (the super fans'll know what I'm talking about!).
> 
> So, yeah! Get your geek on!
> 
> Regan



if you got pics i would really like to see them !! 





dart boy



dartboy2 said:


> Wow that is really cool! I just spent the last half hour looking for yoda, and just now found him.


haha thats awesome i should change them around and see if people could find yoda!! lol


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

porkchop48 said:


> Keep misting it, it should do fine. I have it dry completely and still manage to gorw after being misted a bunch
> 
> Let me get my moss built back out and ill get some more out to you.




the java is doing really nice. i used to have a screen at the top of my exo terra and once side covered. but i put to new pieces of plexi glass in there and took out the screens to i could see in thru the top and lets more light thru. + i have 99% humidty all the time and the java is doing much better now!!


----------



## waterredkoi (Feb 5, 2008)

oh my god ha ha ha ha ha ha ha !
ha ha ha ah ah ahah ha ha ha ah ah aha a! :lol:


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

got my plants in from violet barn and spring valley


bristols nightfall
bristols blacklight
hoya serpens
neo fireball
neo cheers
neo Mosquito
black velvet














[/img]


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

*STAR WARS EXO TERRA **UPDATE***

just a little up date decided to take some pictures today!!



















the gathering! 










kinda looks like my grandpa










teach us the ways of the force master yoda









teach you the ways of the force i will









i will return












*PWNED*









hahah sry had to add this one!


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

hah that's really cool. The java's growing like crazy


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

HA, NICE...


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

thanx.... hey kyle im driving up to ohio in july if you up for it i might stop by and check out your frogs??


----------



## Abbathx (Aug 15, 2007)

you need some ewoks in there for the forest theme


----------

